# i'm committing a major sin now...



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm using a tape measuring klinlky foil like thing..


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I thought you were better than that.

You are setting a poor example for the Texans.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Probably a stanely. 25'. Old school tape. You need a Milwaukee 25'. They are bad as Double sided and a scale for 1/4 and 1/8


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

How boring...


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Fat Max 16' is what I prefer.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't need no stinking folding ruler or tape measure. I "eye ball it".


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

plumberkc said:


> Fat Max 16' is what I prefer.


That is what I carry, anything bigger pulls my pants down.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

I just bought a new stanley fat max 25' magnetic tip, ****ing hate it.the slide lock is way to hard to slide down and slide back to let the tape retract.and the dam tape doesn't hold out to the lenght they say, maybe just 10 feet.I'm ditching it and getting milwaukees new 25' foot tape.now that's a tape right there!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

.....yep


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

How's that new folding ruler??


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

So.... Why the tape all of a sudden?


----------

